# Long term Rentals



## Peapod (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, I hope somebody can help!!!
My husband & I are retiring to Spain next year (hopefully January). We were planning to go to Andalucia region, but we had a phone call last week from my mother-in -law, her husband has just been diagnosed with Dementia, so we will moving now to Alcossbre.
I have searched & searched the internet, but cannot find any long term rents in this area. So if anybody knows of any such properties, would you kindly let me know.
Thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

What region is it in ?


----------



## Peapod (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, It's Castellon.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Here are some links to some property portals that may be of some use to you :

Spanish property - Spain jobs - Spanish news - think-SPAIN.com
Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale
venta pisos, alquiler pisos, pisos madrid, pisos barcelona, pisos valencia


----------



## Peapod (Sep 9, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Here are some links to some property portals that may be of some use to you :
> 
> Spanish property - Spain jobs - Spanish news - think-SPAIN.com
> Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale
> venta pisos, alquiler pisos, pisos madrid, pisos barcelona, pisos valencia


Thank you the last one was very helpfull.


----------



## Canfrank (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,
Ive just joined the forum tonight and ive seen your Thread entitled long term rentals. I noticed you posted the question about two weeks ago and wondered if you had made any progress? Im looking to do the same for the winter starting in two weeks and this is ground zero in terms of "helpful information searching".
Francis


----------



## Peapod (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, afraid to say, have had no luck yet. What part of Spain are you moving to?
Jan


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

i have just moved outside marbella last week and i have to say i am not sure how up to date the sites are. i had an agent lined up to show me properties the day after i arrived who cancelled an hour before due to meet as fell down some stairs and never followed me up to see if was still looking.
i sorted somewhere easily and quickly by looking at the ads in the "sur in english" paper. within 3 days of the call i was in.
this is a weekly paper so will have up to date info and you can google it to view it online. am not sure if is just for the andalucia area tho. if you are looking in an area that they do not cover google papers for that region. most of the people advertising are agents so you have some security of dealing with an agent
good luck


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

mattferrier said:


> i have just moved outside marbella last week and i have to say i am not sure how up to date the sites are. i had an agent lined up to show me properties the day after i arrived who cancelled an hour before due to meet as fell down some stairs and never followed me up to see if was still looking.
> i sorted somewhere easily and quickly by looking at the ads in the "sur in english" paper. within 3 days of the call i was in.
> this is a weekly paper so will have up to date info and you can google it to view it online. am not sure if is just for the andalucia area tho. if you are looking in an area that they do not cover google papers for that region. most of the people advertising are agents so you have some security of dealing with an agent
> good luck



Unfortunately this is always going to be the case with searching for properties online. This is not due to any intention to mislead the public by the portals out there - it is just that quite often an Agent may collaborate his property with 4 or 5 other Agents, who may all advertise this same property with 4 or 5 different property portals. That's a lot of people to remember to inform when a property is 'Off the Market'.
 - On top of that there is always going to be (a small minority of) Agents who advertise non-existent properties simply to attract buyers or tenants.

It would be intereesting to know if the success that you had with the newspaper was down to searching through privately advertised properties or those advertisied by Agents. I suspect that the former may be the case.


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

djfwells said:


> It would be intereesting to know if the success that you had with the newspaper was down to searching through privately advertised properties or those advertisied by Agents. I suspect that the former may be the case.


actually the people i spoke to were all agents but appeared to be private! but it was a good way for me to get an active list of what was available and as my spanish is limited i was able to speak to agents that either were english or spoke english. so i was able to tell them exactly what i wanted. as i spent days driving from town to town taking down numbers of different estate agents. and as i was pressed for time and an agent found something that was perfect, i would have saved a huge amount of time if i'd simply called them day 1 in spain.
but then again if hadnt driven round the local areas, i wouldnt have known where i wanted to be (and places i didnt want)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattferrier said:


> actually the people i spoke to were all agents but appeared to be private! but it was a good way for me to get an active list of what was available and as my spanish is limited i was able to speak to agents that either were english or spoke english. so i was able to tell them exactly what i wanted. as i spent days driving from town to town taking down numbers of different estate agents. and as i was pressed for time and an agent found something that was perfect, i would have saved a huge amount of time if i'd simply called them day 1 in spain.
> but then again if hadnt driven round the local areas, i wouldnt have known where i wanted to be (and places i didnt want)


so are you happy, sorted and settled Matt???

Jo xx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

jojo said:


> so are you happy, sorted and settled Matt???
> 
> Jo xx


hi, yeah am loving spain. its all starting to come together. i'm finally now settled. found a nice place and community thanks to the advice of the guys on here. simply wouldnt have known where to look/dismiss without the suggestions on here.
my sat nav is having fun by choosing to take me the scenic route everywhere that i choose to go. but atleast im getting to know the area! lol
am racking up the air miles at the moment. had to return earlier this week and am back in london again for a wedding next weekend, so i'm looking forward to having a chance to have some time to myself to enjoy spain and get out to meet people.


----------



## tommy77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi

I used Idealista - they have loads on there... I'm new on forum so can't post links yet. But just type into google idealista and you will find the site.

Tommy




Peapod said:


> Hi, I hope somebody can help!!!
> My husband & I are retiring to Spain next year (hopefully January). We were planning to go to Andalucia region, but we had a phone call last week from my mother-in -law, her husband has just been diagnosed with Dementia, so we will moving now to Alcossbre.
> I have searched & searched the internet, but cannot find any long term rents in this area. So if anybody knows of any such properties, would you kindly let me know.
> Thanks


----------



## celticlass (Nov 13, 2010)

tommy77 said:


> Hi
> 
> I used Idealista - they have loads on there... I'm new on forum so can't post links yet. But just type into google idealista and you will find the site.
> 
> Tommy



I am not an agent, just a home owner, and if anyone is looking for a long term rental on the Costa Blanca, 2 bedroom duplex on a secure gated community please feel free to PM me.


----------



## metamorph (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi.
I have also been working as a private property agent.This seems to be the way its heading.Most enquires are via the internet and unless you happen to live in a high holiday rental area where an office or shop front looks more credable for key drop then the overheads of a shop/local is pointless.Most agents are only just about ticking over on holiday rentals which other than the odd sale or rental is what will get them through the quiet months.We indeed have a sharing system which in truth is a must for most agents as to share comm is better than none if your own properties are not doing so well.We only just get by and thats because my husband runs property management and building work, along side me and we bounce work between us.We work Between Marbella and Gibraltar mainly.There are genuinly plenty of vacant properties available..Buyers and Tenants are like gold dust right now!! Can't believe you man did'nt show!! Well if you need any help let me know.


----------

